# Light over bathtub and shower



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Always before, when a light goes over the bathtub and shower, it is a recessed can with a shower trim. This homeowner wants to have a surface light instead. Is there such a light fixture that can go there? The ceiling is 9' high.
> 
> Thanks


Yes look here....:thumbsup:

http://www.lightthestore.com/ceilingshower-lights/


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

The fixture only needs to be rated for a damp location if it is not subject to shower spray.

Chris


----------

